# Gaining Residency in Cyprus?



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

So I may possibly be wanting to become a resident of Cyprus in the future. As an EU citizen at present I no doubt qualify in general. I understand I would need to either buy or rent a property. However, if I sign up for residency after finding an abode but live in another country for the first few months is this like to be a problem?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Pensioners abroad in the EU: residence rights - Your Europe

Pete


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

PeteandSylv said:


> Pensioners abroad in the EU: residence rights - Your Europe
> 
> Pete


Thanks again Pete, link helps out a lot, much appreciate


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks Pete , I found this useful as well, but my timing will be tight, I hit 65 next April and given the Brexit thing cross fingers all will go well for


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

The Bond said:


> Thanks Pete , I found this useful as well, but my timing will be tight, I hit 65 next April and given the Brexit thing cross fingers all will go well for


You mean in terms of showing income that you can support yourself? Alternatively it looks as though you can register as self employed without needing to show proof of income from the impression I get here:

Link: Registering your residence abroad - Your Europe

You would need something to live of in the mean time between now & when you retire (savings, etc) or stay back in the UK for a while so long as its not for a period longer than 6 months as that will affect residency as I understand it. My thought is that you could register self employed there and of course you would not immediately have any income from that for them to expect of you. Whether you actually did any work self employed or not doesn't seem to be an issue. That is what I plan to do initially any way unless I have misread the situation?

That way you could get the yellow slip now so long as you gain a residency there which you can do within the 3 months should you wish or at least that is my reading of the situation.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Jack Daniel said:


> You mean in terms of showing income that you can support yourself? Alternatively it looks as though you can register as self employed without needing to show proof of income from the impression I get here:
> 
> Link: Registering your residence abroad - Your Europe
> 
> ...


My understanding is that when you register as self-employed the tax dept. has an assessment of earnings on which you will be taxed regardless of whether you earn it or not. I believe this is corrected in the future but is a means to deter flippant registrations which is what this may be.

Actually I don't see why you suggest complicating the issue so much. It doesn't seem to have any bearing on the original question.

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The Bond said:


> Thanks Pete , I found this useful as well, but my timing will be tight, I hit 65 next April and given the Brexit thing cross fingers all will go well for


Personally I would completely disregard Brexit. I don't believe it will have any impact.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv;12708233Actually I don't see why you suggest complicating the issue so much. It doesn't seem to have any bearing on the original question.
Pete[/QUOTE said:


> As The Bond will soon be of retirement age All he needs to do is prove he can support himself until his pension kicks in so all rigmarole of registering as self employed would not be sensible.


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 27, 2017)

PeteandSylv said:


> My understanding is that when you register as self-employed the tax dept. has an assessment of earnings on which you will be taxed regardless of whether you earn it or not. I believe this is corrected in the future but is a means to deter flippant registrations which is what this may be.
> 
> Actually I don't see why you suggest complicating the issue so much. It doesn't seem to have any bearing on the original question.
> 
> Pete


Original Question: Gaining Residency in Cyprus?

Gaining residency as soon as he can means that The Bond won't end up the wrong side of Brexit. Once we leave there is the possibility that it will be much harder to gain residency in Cyprus. So in order to gain residency in Cyprus for sure its best The Bod gains residency before we leave the EU. He has stated his retirement is in April next year, if he can't show he can support himself to satisfaction of Cyprus officials he will have to wait till then which may be too late. I was unaware at the time of posting about self-employment that that was an option but Veronica tells us it is so yest it would be more convenient to The Bond no doubt.

I myself could arrive on a tourist basis stay in hotel/apartment and find a job first instead of resorting to self employment, but if it ran on a while then again Brexit may become an issue. If we were to leave the EU without a deal then a date earlier than 1919 is of course possible.


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Jack, I have a private pension which I withdraw now and together with state pension later can show I will have a reasonable income, I own an apartment here so I think all wil be well, cheers
John


----------

